

Ask HN: What is the best way to get into a good startup accelerator program? - mmq


======
boringkyle
They look at:

    
    
      - qualities of the founder/team
      - the product you're pitching
      - traction (growth rate, # paying clients, etc)

If you're at the idea stage, stress how you can monetize, and how much the
costs are to get to a proof of concept / prototype. Most importantly, validate
that there is a market for what you're pitching.

